

NASA rover captures stunning blue sunset on Mars, tweets ‘let us go you and I’ - bandrami
http://indianexpress.com/article/technology/science/nasa-rover-captures-stunning-blue-sunset-on-mars-tweets-let-us-go-you-and-i/

======
xenophonf
Here's announcement, straight from the horse's mouth:

[http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=4581](http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=4581)

That's the nice thing about the Internet. You can skip the color commentary
(or in this case, content scraped shamelessly from JPL's web site) and go
directly to the source.

And just to save you all another click, here's the high-resolution imagery in
addition to several ready-to-replace-your-existing-desktop-background formats:

[http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/spaceimages/details.php?id=pia19400](http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/spaceimages/details.php?id=pia19400)

------
classicsnoot
Reminds me of a moment in Blue Mars when two of the First Hundred are watching
the sun set out in the open years after the terraforming efforts have begun,
and for just a moment the iron ochre tinged sky bleeds through into blue, a
blue so familiar and surreal, that Maya grabs Saxifrage's arm, nails digging
deep into aged skin, and points at something they had left far behind on a
wet, green planet trapped in the darkening sky.

